# Sell off my TiVo stuff



## Silver Titan 25 (Mar 31, 2006)

I had to change from my cable provider to Dish due to Comcasts rising cost. Since there are no providers in my area that offer cable cards I have decided to sell off my TiVo equipment. I have the following items for sale. Make me an offer I cant refuse. No low ballers please. I will sell everything as a package cheaper than individual items. All items are in like new condition.

TiVo HDXL
TiVo Series 3
WD My DVR Expander 500GB
TiVo Wireless G USB Adapter
Toshiba RS-TX20 TiVo DVD Recorder

I also have a ASUS 1002HA netbook if anyone is interested $150

Any Questions let me know.


----------



## Silver Titan 25 (Mar 31, 2006)

$450 for everything but the netbook.


----------



## Silver Titan 25 (Mar 31, 2006)

The Netbook is sold


----------



## Silver Titan 25 (Mar 31, 2006)

Any takers?


----------



## Silver Titan 25 (Mar 31, 2006)

None of the boxes have lifetime service.


----------



## Halo1961 (Jan 4, 2011)

What are you asking for the expander?
please email


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Generally there isn't a big market on ebay for Tivos that don't have lifetime service, or that is what I got from looking a little bit. A Series 2 dual tuner with lifetime goes for over $200, and one without lifetime goes for $30 at the most. Many are never sold if I am understanding ebay completed listings correct. I sell those Tivos here in Denver, and have never sold dual Tuner for more than $15. 

But to get a price that someone might pay, look at completed listings for each of your pieces of equipment. Or maybe U have already done that? The price seems to be high, as U can get a Premier for free by signing up for service for two years. Of course that is at the $20 rate per month.

Please excuse me if I have told U anything that U already know. I am new to this forum.


----------

